# NexNet



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Ich habe auch so eine Mahnung erhalten!
Aber irgendwie kann da was nicht stimmen!
Ich soll am 18.09.2003 über die telegate telefoniert haben, aber ich bin 08.09.2003 zu Ewetel gewechselt. Wie soll das gehen, das ich bei der Telekom dann noch eine Rechnung habe.??? 
Oder????????????????


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das gehen, das ich bei der Telekom dann noch eine Rechnung habe.???
> Oder????????????????


Ein Abrechnungsfehler?


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das glaube ich nicht.


Was glaubst Du dann?


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Ich würde die Telegate in der Ewe Rechnung haben und nicht in der Telekom Rechnung oder??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

:3d: 

Erkläre den Sachverhalt mal in mehr als 2 Sätzen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Ich bin bei der Ewetel seit dem 08.09.2003 , soll aber am 18.09.2005 über die Telekom telefoniert haben (telegate). Müßte ich da die Summe nicht logischerweise bei der Ewetel bezahlen? und nicht bei der Telekom?


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

ich bin jetzts auch hier angemeldet :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

und was ist nun ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Und der Überschrift entnehme ich, dass Nexnet fordert. In eigenem Namen? Für die Telekom? Für Telegate?


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

nex net  fordert  für telegate ja


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Und was spielt die Telekom für eine Rolle dabei?


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

ich habe /soll über die telekom telefoniert haben. Obwohl ich garnicht mehr bei der Telekom war.
Die telegate Rechnung ist in der telekom rechnung drin oder soll drin sein.
und zu dem zeitpunkt war ich nicht mehr bei der telekom!!!
sondern bei der ewetel und logischer weise müßte doch die rechnung der
telegate in der ewe rechnung sein oder?


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

Hallo kann mir sonst noch jemand helfen??? :bigcry:


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (7 September 2005)

*Nexnet  überprüfen habe kostenlose telefonnummer gefunden*

Hallo und Guten Abend,

ich habe auch eine Mahnung von Nex net erhalten. 
Beim suchen im internet habe ich eine kostenlose Nummer von der Firma gefunden der echten Firma 0800-0639638 . Werde morgen mal anrufen und fragen  

bitte sagt mir wie es bei euch gelaufen ist danke :bussi:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2005)

sonnenblume 07 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir sonst noch jemand helfen??? :bigcry:


Ich würde ja gerne, aber ich sehe Dein Problem nicht so recht: Wenn Du überhaupt kein Telekomkunde im fraglichen Zeitraum warst und Nexnet behauptet, Du hättest als Telekomkunde einen Dienst von Telegate in Anspruch genommen, dann kann man da doch mal anfragen, wie das möglich gewesen sein soll. Vielleicht kommen die dann selbst auf den Trichter, dass da was faul ist.

Mit der Telekomrechnung funktioniert das so: Sie ist grob in zwei Teile aufgespalten Vorne sind die eigenen Forderungen und hinten sind die anderen Netzanbieter. Für letztere übernimmt die Telekom im Regelfall nur den Ersteinzug. Wenn Du jetzt mit Deiner Rechnung in Verzug gerätst oder aus anderen Gründen nicht zahlst, dann kümmert sich die Telekom in der Folge nur noch um die eigenen Forderungen. (Manche freuen sich, wenn die Mahnung plötzlich billiger ist als die ursprüngliche Rechnung...) Die anderen Netzbetreiber müssen sich dann separat bei Dir melden, wenn sie ihr Geld sehen wollen.

Das Geschäftsprinzip von Nexnet besteht im Inkasso für eine Reihe kleinerer Anbieter, die als "andere Netzbetreiber" auf der Telekom-Rechnung aufgeführt werden.

Was Telegate betrifft, so betreiben die einen Auskunftsdienst und gehören nicht zur Telekom. Im Normalfall kannst Du Telegate auch aus dem Ewetel-Netz erreichen und ich denke mal, dass Ewetel die Rechnungen ähnlich aufbaut: Wenn Du aus dem Ewetel-Netz eine Telegate-Nummer anrufst, dann wird Dir das recht sicher von Ewetel auch als eine Forderung fremder Netzanbieter berechnet und dann weitergereicht.

Da Nexnet gerne mit Textbausteinen arbeitet und auf die meisten Anschlussinhaber der Umstand zutrifft, Telekom-Kunde zu sein, kann es sich also um einen "Druckfehler" handeln, der an der Forderung an sich nichts ändert. Entweder fordert Nexnet für Telegate oder Nexnet hat die Forderung von dort aufgekauft. Mit der Telekom hat sie also nichts zu tun. Das kannst Du schnell in einem Telefonat abklären, denke ich.

Du solltest (wenn möglich) Deine Ewetel-Rechnung aus diesem Zeitraum vorkramen und schauen, ob dort eine entsprechende Forderung aufgetaucht ist. Hast Du keine Rechnung mehr, dann könntest Du Dich an Ewetel wenden und fragen, ob Sie Dir eine Kopie zukommen lassen könnten.

p.s.: Eröffne bitte nicht mehrfach neue Topics für ein Problem. Das gilt hier als unhöflich...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 September 2005)

Ein IMHO nicht unwahrscheinlichen Szenario: Viele CBC Anbiete u. Auskunftsdienste melden oft relativ spaet Forderungen an die Telekom. Wenn also von einem Anbieter eine (berechtigte) Forderung an die Telekom gemeldet wird, diese aber wg Wechsel zu anderem Anbieter und vorliegender Endabrechnung gar keine Rechnung mehr verschickt, geht die Forderung als nicht beglichen zum Anbieter zurueck. 
Es kann durchaus sein, dass dies dann erst einmal lange beim Anbieter auf dem "unbeglichene Forderungen" Stapel lagert, und dieser Stabepl dann an ein Inkasso-Dienst abgetreten wird. Hier ist moeglicherweise auch die Info verlorengegangen, warum diese Forderung offen ist, naemlich dass in diesem Fall ueberhaupt noch keine Rechnung gestellt wurde.

Wichtige Fragen an Nexnet dann:

-wann ist die geforderte Leistung bei Telegate genutzt worden?  (Nachweis der Verbindungsdaten der Leistung durch Nexnet)

-wann ist die Leistung in Rechnung gestellt worden, und durch wen? (IMHO kein Anspruch auf Inkassokosten, wenn nicht vorher ordentliche Rechnung gestellt)

Ohne Widerlegung oben genannten Szenarios  durch Beantwortung jener beiden Fragen wuerde ich gar nichts bezahlen... Allerdings muessen die Gruende fuer die Zahlungsverweigerung natuerlich Nexnet klar geschildert werden, um denen die Chance zu geben, die Rechtmaessigkeit der Forderung nachzuweisen. BTW,  die Erfahrungsberichte von Lumumba und Telekommunikatia zwecks Erlangen von Auskuenften von CBC Anbietern duerften evt. lehrreich sein, und zwar unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2443


TSCN


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (9 September 2005)

Hallo
 Erst mal Danke für den Tipp und sorry war nicht meine Absicht

Habe mit der Ewetel gesprochen und mir eine Auftragsbestättigung der Schaltung meines Telefonanschlußes geben lassen(gabs sogar umsonst).

Den Zeitraum den Netnex angibt habe ich überprüfen lassen.Ich habe nicht am 18.09.03 über telegate telefoniert laut Ewetel.

So mal sehn was Netnex dazu sagt.

gruß


----------



## BenTigger (9 September 2005)

Das interessiert uns aber auch, was die sagen und ihre Abrechnung wie begründen, wenn denen deine Beweise vorliegen


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Das datum, auf das sich eine Mahnung zu Telefongebühren bezieht ist doch niemals das Datum, an dem telefoniert wurde, das muss doch wohl jedem klar sein!

Nirgendwo im kaufmännische Leben bezieht sich eine Mahnung auf das Datum der Leistung - Immer bezieht sich eine Mahnung auf das Datum der Rechung.

Das Datum, das auf der Nexnet-Mahnung draufsteht ist ganz sicher das Datum der Telekom-Rechnung - und das steht mit Sicherheit auch so drauf (Rechnungsnummer -Datum / Belegnummer -Datum).

Und das man nach Kündigung eines Anschlusses noch eine Rechnung mit genutzten Leistungen bis zu diesem Tag erhält, ist doch wohl zwingend logisch.

jetzt muss nur noch geprüft werden, ob auf dieser Telekom-Rechnung die telegate mit drauf war, und ob die Rechnung ordnungsgemäß bezahlt wurde.

Wenn es dann noch Unstimmigkeiten gibt, ist ein Posting wieder sinnvoll - vorher nicht.


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (13 September 2005)

Hi

Hier eine kleine Stellungsnahme!
Ich weiß das ein Rechnungsdatum drauf steht und was noch wichtiger ist 
meine letzte Rechnung von der Telekom habe  laut meiner Kontoauszüge am 22.09.2003 bezahlt. 
Gruß


----------



## BenTigger (14 September 2005)

Dann gib doch endlich mal Butter bei die Fische...

Woher stammt das Datum bei deinem Telegatecall?

Nur von der Rechnung oder als EVN ??
Mal als Denkbeispiel:

Wenn es ein Rechnungsdatum ist, du am 8.3 nach ewetel wechseltest, vom 18.3 die Telegateforderung ist und du am 22.3 die letzte Telekomrechnung zahltest, kann es sehr leicht sein, das der Rechnungsbetrag von Telegate in der Rechnung von der Telekom noch nicht enthalten ist.

Du telefoniertest am 1.3 via Telegate... Telegate rechnete diesen monatlich zum 18.3 ab und sendete die Rechnung dann an die Telekom, die aber bereits am 8.3 . dein Konto kündigte und so die Telegaterechnung ja nicht mehr berücksichtigen konnte, dann bleiben die Forderungen offen. Das du am 22.3 bezahltest, heisst nicht, das automatisch alles bis zum 22.3 berücksichtigt ist. 
Bedenke die Brieflaufzeiten, Kontobuchungszeiten usw. da vergehen schnell einige Tage.

Woher kommt also das Datum 18.3.2003 ??

Nur wenn es als EVN Datum den Zeitpunkt des Anrufes bezeichnet, kann das nicht dir angelastet werden. Ist es aber nur ein Rechnungsdatum, das den Zeitraum von den letzten 4 Wochen abrechnet, dann kann es schon noch von dir verursacht worden sein.

Irgendwie verzettelst du dich mit deinen Angaben.

Daher also nochmal: Butter bei die Fische!!!


----------



## sonnenblume 07 (14 September 2005)

hi zusamen hi ben

der 18.9.2003 steht auf der Nexnet Mahnung als Rechnungsdatum von der Deutschen Telekom .In dieser Rechnung von der Telekom soll eine Verbindung über die telegate nicht bezahlt worden sein. 
Der Stand ist bis jetzts so, habe die Umschaltsbestättigung der Ewetel und einen Brief in dem steht , ich bitte  die Nexnet mir den genauen Zeitpunkt des Telefonates mit telegate (Tag und Uhrzeit) mit zu teilen. Beides habe ich  rüber gefaxt.
So und nun warte ich was kommt.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

sonnenblume 07 schrieb:
			
		

> der 18.9.2003 steht auf der Nexnet Mahnung als Rechnungsdatum von der Deutschen Telekom


War an diesem Datum die T-Com schon gekündigt? Die Nachberechnung der Summe anderer Anbieter dauerte damals bis zu sechs Monate und in Einzelfällen auch mehr. Wenn der DTAG-Anschluss während dessen schon beendet war, dann kommt es zu derartigen Nachforderungen der einzelnen Anbieter via Mahnung. MEn etwas unglücklich, da die Rechnung von der T-Com abgewiesen wurde und somit erst eine separate Rechnung des "anderen" Anbieters ergehen müsste. Solange die erste Mahnung jedoch nicht mit Mehrkosten belegt ist, stellt sie auch nur wieder eine neue Rechnung dar.


----------



## BenTigger (15 September 2005)

Hai Sonnenblume,

tja dann wird es wohl doch ein von dir geführtes Gespräch sein, das wie ich schon beschrieb und Reducal bestätigte, welches nicht mehr über die Telekom abgerechnet werden konnte, da dein Konto bei Rechnungseingang bei der Telekom bereits gelöscht war.

Ich weiss nicht, um welche Summen es bei dir geht, aber ich würde zumindest die originale Forderundssumme ohne Mahnaufschläge bezahlen, wenn ich immer mal wieder via Telegate telefoniert hätte. Denn dann habe ich deren Dienste in Anspruch genommen und würde sie auch zahlen wollen.
Für mich würde es den Ausschlag geben, ob die Summe dem Durchschnitt der bisher gezahlten Summen entspricht.

Dies nur mal zu bedenken gegeben, bevor es zu tatsächlich gerechtfertigten Mahngebühren kommt, die die geforderte Summe letztendlich nur nebenwerk werden lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2010)

*AW: NexNet*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch eine Rechnung die ich mir nicht erklären konnte von der Firma bekommen.War verwirrt weil ich Telekom bin und von denen die Rechnung auch immer zahle.Habe dort angerufen ,es abgeklärt und bin zur einsicht bekommen das es keine "scheinfirma" oder betrüger sind.

Sie haben mich erst immer für Netnex angeschrieben danach Net Group und dann zuletzt mit Mr.admonitos.Da ich nicht gezahlt habe ist aus 17 € jetzt mit Mahnung kosten und und und stattliche 47 € geworden.und bevor es vor gericht geht weil ich es anschreiten würde und somit verlieren würde zahle ich das geld und gut ist.

die kosten sind durch eine 0190 nummer entstanden ,wie genau ist mir ein rätzel aber mein telefonanbieter gegläubigt diese angaben ,deshalb auch meine späte aber noch rechtzeitige einsicht.

ps:es ist trotzdem eine FRECHHEIT !!!!! ich würde denen auch gern mal in den Ar...Popo treten -.-

viel erfolg allen die die gleichen sorgen teilen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2010)

*AW: NexNet*

....vergessen zu erwähnen die Telekom rechnung zahlt man bei der telekom ,is klar...aber damit sind die kosten der nexnet nicht verschwunden weil man das getrennt machen muss!

also telekom rechnung mit vertragsnummer zahlen und dann am besten nexnet anrufen ,eine ratenzahlung oder rechnungsnummer beantragen falls nötig und auch zahlen.wichtig!weil sonst geht der mist immer weiter...baba leute


----------

